# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Johanns"Geschichten aus Thailand"

## schiene

Wer es noch nicht kennt:
http://www.epubli.de/shop/showshopelement?pubId=901

ein kleinen Auszug aus dem Buch findet ihr hier:
http://www.schoenes-thailand.de/reis...en-teil-1.html

----------


## big_cloud

so langweilig kanns mir gar nicht werden, das ich mir dieses Geschreibsel welches jedes Klischee bedient, antun würde.

----------


## Robert

> so langweilig kanns mir gar nicht werden, das ich mir dieses Geschreibsel welches jedes Klischee bedient, antun würde.


Dann hast Du Dir hoffentlich G. Ruffert's Werke auch nie angetan...

----------


## big_cloud

Nee, mal quer gelesen und hab mir meinen Teil gedacht  ::

----------

